# Ribeye w/ Potato and Cheese Souffle



## 007bond-jb (Aug 30, 2008)

That looks real good. 

Hey Greg L@@K, Beer not Wine!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 30, 2008)

Very nice Paul!


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 30, 2008)

Paul,

Looks great.

Could you share the recipe please


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 30, 2008)

WOW, what a meal! Yeah what Diva said, share the recipe!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 30, 2008)

Cheese and gravy...two great things that taste great together.  I would have had a big Cab vs. the beer though...


----------



## Toby Keil (Aug 30, 2008)

That looks awesome!


----------



## john a (Aug 30, 2008)

As beautiful as the food is I'm just as interested in those great pictures. Mind telling us about  the camera, background, lighting, etc?

Thank You


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Aug 30, 2008)

Perfect!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 30, 2008)

Great pics !

Cheese and gravy YUM.

Makes me crave Poutine!


----------



## john a (Aug 31, 2008)

The Pickled Pig said:
			
		

> [quote="John A.":1eatyku2]As beautiful as the food is I'm just as interested in those great pictures. Mind telling us about  the camera, background, lighting, etc?
> 
> Thank You



Thanks.

The camera is an old Sony Cybershot point and shoot...nothing fancy or special. I recently made a cheapy light box out of foam board and clipped a couple of shop lights w/ 100W bulbs pointed toward the top of the lightbox. It was really easy and cost all of $12. But I think it's improved the quality of my pics.[/quote:1eatyku2]

It sure has. Eliminating the flash did wonders.


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 31, 2008)

Thank you so much for the recipe. The cheapo light box explanation is really appreciated as well!

Can't wait to try this.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 31, 2008)

Great looking food and pics. 8)


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 1, 2008)

That is so cool.. The pics should be a food magazine...


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 1, 2008)

Cripes Paul...you really have a studio for your food...now that is a real food porn studio!!   8)


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 12, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice


----------

